# Dance on my grave.



## Olly Buckle (Jan 18, 2016)

We have a thread that is for writing an elegy, most people seemed to equate that with an epitaph, it is actually a sad poem, so epitaphs are often both. An epitaph is the wording on a tombstone, or praise of someone dead.

Anyway this thread is inspired by Spike Milligan and Ezra Pound who wrote their own epitaphs.
‘Dúirt mé leat go raibh mé breoite’, or ‘I told you I felt ill’, for Spike and;
 ‘Here lies the body of Ezra Pound
Lost at sea and never found.’ for Ezra

So how about writing your own epitaph, what would you like on your gravestone?

Here is mine, though I might think of alternatives.

Here is the grave of Olly
Remember his life and be jolly,
This is an invite, so grab the chance
Step on my grave and have a dance.


----------



## Phil Istine (Jan 18, 2016)

cast in solid stone
  nobody gets out alive
  you’re no exception


----------



## Schrody (Jan 18, 2016)

"I told you I was sick."


----------



## Winston (Jan 18, 2016)

"Remember that $20 I owe you?
Come back next week."


----------



## WhitakerRStanton (Jan 18, 2016)

Don't bury me here.


----------



## Jigawatt (Jan 18, 2016)

I requested cremation.
Pee on my relatives' graves.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 18, 2016)

Under this stone lies Firemajic
her death was hot and very tragic
she played with firrrre! And she got burned..
F%#$..that chick just never learned..


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 18, 2016)

Bury me, I know if I’m eaten,
Entropy is not really beaten
But it slows down the process
Leeching out by osmosis,
Rather than all at once with cremation.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jan 18, 2016)

On my wife's grave:

Are you SURE I'm dead?


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 18, 2016)

Wandering Man said:


> On my wife's grave:
> 
> Are you SURE I'm dead?



ooo gawd.... lol..


----------



## Schrody (Jan 18, 2016)

Okay, what I really would want is something like:"she (me) is not dead, only returning home".


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Jan 18, 2016)

Mine might go like this:
They've always said there was a special place in hell for me - it's called the throne!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jan 18, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> ooo gawd.... lol..


There is a story that goes along with this.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 18, 2016)

Wandering Man said:


> There is a story that goes along with this.




STOOOOOP teasing... and tell .. hahaa..


----------



## ppsage (Jan 18, 2016)

Everybody knows that cremation releases the spirit more quickly and cleanly. All this cleaver stuff you try to leave behind is going to be just so much heavy baggage when you get wherever you're going -- heaven, nirvana, floating island, pearly gate, the underground passage or the tunnel of light: whichever.


----------



## WhitakerRStanton (Jan 18, 2016)

Undead segregation forever!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jan 18, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> STOOOOOP teasing... and tell .. hahaa..



Through 42 years of marriage, there have been a lot of dead critters, cats (run over and fluff-dried), possums & coons shot, etc.

Each time I get asked the same question just before burial:  "Are you SURE it's dead?"

I've decided to put that on her marker.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 18, 2016)

ppsage said:


> Everybody knows that cremation releases the spirit more quickly and cleanly. All this cleaver stuff you try to leave behind is going to be just so much heavy baggage when you get wherever you're going -- heaven, nirvana, floating island, pearly gate, the underground passage or the tunnel of light: whichever.




Nirvana... definitely......[hopefully]..or.. the underground passage....


----------



## Plasticweld (Jan 18, 2016)

I have a saying that I use frequently when things go wrong _to the point of it being annoying,_ my wife says she will put on my grave. 

"It could be worse"  
"He was wrong"


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 18, 2016)

*Ollllie's Folly...*

Here is the grave of  "Two Step Olllie"
folks round here call it "Olllie's Folly"..
he took unnecessary chances
and died doing those dangerous Break Dances..


----------



## Hairball (Jan 18, 2016)

I have been an FAA certified pilot (multiple engine jet) for many years and an instructor as well.


----------



## RHPeat (Jan 18, 2016)

This is on the actual tombstone of Rattlesnake Dick an outlaw in the old California west during the Gold Rush. He was wild and 26 when he died after robbing a stage between Auburn and the Forest Hill Divide, one of the big gold strike areas along the American River between the North and Middle forks. He was captured and jailed for trial when he escaped. It seems the pose that chased him down was a bit faster or had a better aim and the rattlesnake took two shots, His gang killed a pose member but escaped. Rather than return to prison, Dick "rattlesnake" Barter shot himself in the head. His epitaph below. 


Rattlesnake Dick
(Richard H. Barter)
1833 — 1859 

No further seek his merits to disclose
nor draw his frailties from their dread abode:
there they alike in trembling hope repose,
the bosom of his father and his God.​


----------



## RHPeat (Jan 18, 2016)

I told them to bury me 
where I fell in the orchard 
between the plum and apricot
But this sterile
mowed field is all I got.​


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 19, 2016)

You're at the wrong grave. I'm the one on the left.


----------



## Phil Istine (Jan 19, 2016)

My real name is Carrie


----------



## escorial (Jan 19, 2016)

down
in
the 
hole


----------



## Schrody (Jan 19, 2016)

ppsage said:


> Everybody knows that cremation releases the spirit more quickly and cleanly. All this cleaver stuff you try to leave behind is going to be just so much heavy baggage when you get wherever you're going -- heaven, nirvana, floating island, pearly gate, the underground passage or the tunnel of light: whichever.



According to the laws of thermodynamics energy can't disappear or be destroyed, only change its state, so maybe, when we die, and our bodies dissolve, our atoms and molecules reshape and become something else, something living. Maybe a wind harnessing the fields, maybe a grass being caressed by the gentle Sun's touch, but what I mostly want to believe are atoms returning to its primeval source - coined in the Big Bang, and dying together with it, in an endless circle of birth and death. When I say home I mean our prime home - Universe, alpha and omega of everything. Some people get such love for their religion (and there's nothing wrong with that), I get it for the Universe; cold, harsh and unforgiving, yet beautiful and mesmerizing. It's a nice and comforting philosophical thought.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 19, 2016)

Now how are you going to fit that on your gravestone? :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Schrody (Jan 19, 2016)

mrmustard615 said:


> Now how are you going to fit that on your gravestone? :icon_cheesygrin:



I was just explaining what I mean by going home...


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 19, 2016)

Do not stand at my grave and weep.
I am not dead. I’m not asleep.
I am in a thousand winds that blow,
I am in the softly falling snow.

I am in the gentle showers of rain.
I am in the fields of ripening grain.
I am in the morning hush.
I am in the graceful rush
Of beautiful birds in circling flight.

I am in the star shine of the night.
I am in the flowers that bloom.
I am in a quiet room.
I am in the birds that sing.
I am in each lovely thing.
Do not stand at my grave and cry. 
I am not there. I did not die.

Mary Frye
​


----------



## escorial (Jan 19, 2016)

Aquarius said:


> Do not stand at my grave and weep.
> I am not dead. I’m not asleep.
> I am in a thousand winds that blow,
> I am in the softly falling snow.
> ...



I always assumed that was anon piece....learn summit every day


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 19, 2016)

escorial said:


> . . . learn summit every day



Isn't that the best part of life?


----------



## escorial (Jan 19, 2016)

Aquarius said:


> Isn't that the best part of life?



so many things I would have rather not known dude....


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 19, 2016)

escorial said:


> so many things I would have rather not known dude....



Really? Isn't everything part of life's rich pattern - the rough as well as the smooth, and the highs as much as the lows?


----------



## Phil Istine (Jan 19, 2016)

Being of sound mind,
I spent it all while still alive​


----------



## KellInkston (Jan 19, 2016)

Elegy:
Kell is one that will be missed,
As his landlord is quite pissed.
Kell did many things, but square up he did not.
With rent unpaid and words unsaid he shall rot.

Epitaph:
He died as he lived, running from authority.
"No, officer. I swear I paid!"
He had more trouble running from bullets.


----------



## stevesh (Jan 19, 2016)

Here lies stevesh - he done his damnedest.


----------



## Stormcat (Jan 19, 2016)

I want a statue of an angel over my grave, A crying one, with her face in her hands. From a distance it looks like a typical graveyard angel. But get close enough to see her face through her fingers...


----------



## Schrody (Jan 19, 2016)

Stormcat said:


> I want a statue of an angel over my grave, A crying one, with her face in her hands. From a distance it looks like a typical graveyard angel. But get close enough to see her face through her fingers...



DON'T BLINK!


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 19, 2016)

Stormcat said:


> I want a statue of an angel over my grave, A crying one, with her face in her hands. From a distance it looks like a typical graveyard angel. But get close enough to see her face through her fingers...



. . . and you will see her smile, as if to say: Stormcat isn't here. She's gone home into the world of light and enjoying its freedom. By the way, I believe that Angels are neither female nor male. They are androgynous, the same as we are on the inner level.


----------



## LeeC (Jan 19, 2016)

You'll have to dance far and wide.

"_I depart as air, I shake my white locks at the runaway sun,_
_I effuse my flesh in eddies, and drift it in lacy jags._

_I bequeath my self to the dirt to grow from the grass I love,_
_If you want me again look for me under your boot-soles._

_You will hardly know who I am or what I mean,_
_But I shall be good health to you nevertheless,_
_And filter and fiber your blood._" 
 ~ Walt Whitman


----------



## Stormcat (Jan 19, 2016)

Aquarius said:


> . . . and you will see her smile, as if to say: Stormcat isn't here. She's gone home into the world of light and enjoying its freedom. By the way, I believe that Angels are neither female nor male. They are androgynous, the same as we are on the inner level.



You uh... don't watch Doctor Who, do ya?


----------



## Patrick (Jan 19, 2016)

Here lies my body
serves the worm gribbly grobbly
but not that in hell


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 19, 2016)

Stormcat said:


> You uh... don't watch Doctor Who, do ya?



No, I have never watched it. Can you explain please what happens there?


----------



## Schrody (Jan 19, 2016)

Aquarius said:


> No, I have never watched it. Can you explain please what happens there?



*Seasons 1 to 4 are my favorite.*


----------



## Schrody (Jan 19, 2016)

For those who doesn't know...

This is a weeping angel...







And if you blink, it will turn into this...


----------



## Kevin (Jan 19, 2016)

Here lies the Schrodster, 
electrocuted by toaster.
Oops.


----------



## Stormcat (Jan 19, 2016)

Also, About those Angels...

[video=youtube;cwdbLu_x0gY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwdbLu_x0gY[/video]


----------



## JustRob (Jan 19, 2016)

God knows what he did!


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 19, 2016)

Stormcat said:


> Also, About those Angels...



Thank you for explaining.  :smile:​


----------



## Schrody (Jan 19, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Here lies the Schrodster,
> electrocuted by toaster.
> Oops.



What a toasty, I mean, tasty death


----------



## Robbie (Jan 19, 2016)

And who wouldn't like to write an epitaph as well as Ezra Pound. When I was in high school his poetry intimidated me but now I really get into it. "Properly we should read for power. Man reading should be man intensely alive." Love that quote!


----------



## Gofa (Jan 21, 2016)

Here lies the grave of the bus driver Gofa
He pulled out too quick
and then fell off the sofa

it was not the pole vault 
Through the window at fault
nor the thirty story fall 
to an abrupt halt

It was the coroner's fact
Being curled in a ball
He was stabbed on impact


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 30, 2016)

Peace at last.


----------



## Hairball (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm not telling the little smartassed, rich lawyers' kids I flunked in flight school where I'll be buried.

What they'll be doing will not be dancing. It will involve a liquid, and it won't be rain.


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Jan 30, 2016)

I always wanted to die like my grandfather did, peacefully, in his sleep.

Not screaming and panicking like the passengers in his car.


----------



## Sonata (Jan 31, 2016)

We  put on Fathers stone what he had always asked for...

"He always did his best"

It was a double grave with a double stone, so when Mother finally joined him, years later, my sisters decided, without asking me what I thought, to add...

"Together again" or "Together again at last"

I have no idea - I will just have my name and dob/dod on mine - if I have one.


----------



## escorial (Jan 31, 2016)

Aquarius said:


> Really? Isn't everything part of life's rich pattern - the rough as well as the smooth, and the highs as much as the lows?



when you keep finding more lows than high I tend to focus on the negative more


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 31, 2016)

Here lies Olly
         Thank God he's gone
In his latter years he went on and on


----------



## The Green Shield (Jan 31, 2016)

Here Lies The Green Shield
1989-2015
Died of something Embarrassing. Really, we all knew it was coming, even *HE* told us. 

CAUSE OF DEATH
• Slipped (somehow) on wet asphalt and cracked his head open.
• Slipped in the bathtub and drowned, somehow.
• Fell off a ladder...somehow.
• Lost his balance and cracked his skull open on something hard.
• Died of a common cold...somehow.

Yeah, um...just yeah...


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 14, 2016)

Run out of choices.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 14, 2016)

Here I lie, dead and rotten
I have made my final bow
But I know I'm not forgotten
as you read my headstone now


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 17, 2016)

He paid his dues and settled debts
Left the world without regrets
Not all his debtors settled theirs
So he left nothing to his heirs.


----------

